# Vive La France!!



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We are back in France (I know we didnt spend much time in Spain - its not great for motorhomers )

I'll post up some more pix later from the 'Med'  but here is one from earlier today in Arles


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"LA" France please, else you'll upset the 'frogs' :lol: 

tony


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Say Bonsoir to them for me,we will be there next Sunday night,Bon Nuit.

T.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

As promised...

Here are a couple from lovely Arles...



















And me spoiling the view in Port Vendres where it cost a terrible 5.50 Euros a night to camp... :lol:










And last nights sunset at Meze


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

........ and it's.......... Vive la France . 

So one out of three words correct I guess is about right for a typical Brit on tour.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

billym said:


> ........ and it's.......... Vive la France .
> 
> So one out of three words correct I guess is about right for a typical Brit on tour.


You need to join up with 'Perfect Gerry' on my 'low bridge' thread - you'd get along great. :roll: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Hello,

France is so easy for motorhomers.

As is Germany.

Where are you staying in Port Vendres?

Enjoy the trip.

TM


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: France*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> France is so easy for motorhomers.
> 
> ...


We left P Vendres and headed towards Italy - now at saint martine de Carau

We stayed at an aire just at the back on the Industrial area (canning food I think) but it was better than it sounds as the beach ws just across the road.

France is great for us


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vendres*

Thanks for the info. Looking to head that way next year.

Sounds like you are having a good time.

Have more.

TM


----------

